# Looking for male, experienced, casual rp partner for e-mail or irc



## Reichanau (Jun 4, 2016)

The only catch here is I am pretty picky about who I rp with on the regular. I've been playing for a long time and have gotten used to people with a pretty decent talent for word smithing. I will include a snip of my rp for those who are more critical with their selection process. 
   I'm female, would prefer a male partner though rp relationships/naughty stuff is not at all required, I prefer the stories go where they are inclined to, I simply find I mesh better with male players.
 I actually have not done any fur rp prior to now, but have become highly interested in doing so. 
I'm extremely open minded when it comes to gaming, both in genre and the smaller details. I'm more than happy to hash through particulars and see what suits us both. 
 Feel free to Pm me any questions/offers if you prefer not to comment to the thread directly. 

__She sat away from them. Watching the sunset stretch long and lazy fingers over the bay with its rickety dock lurching on the sluggish tide chewing at flaking timbers that likely wont last through whatever winter this southern island has. Slender arms tucked around folded knees resting thighs protectively against chest. heels dug into somewhat unstable seating if wind worn and sandy rock a fair enough distance from the concave shoreline were most others likewise watch. All waiting to see if another ship will cross the horizon,spot the large bonfires already starting  by those who still hold hope a passing ship will be drawn in out of concern or curiosity. Pirate, merchant.. It mattered little. It mattered less when those who had been in the first group, chuckled at them, mocked and shook heads at  the efforts they themselves had given up weeks ago. Had learned then, and more so as two other ships, the only ships.. had come in to drop off more of them. The unwanted. Repeat offenders, rapists and murderers, thieves, and some who simply had the misfortune of angering the wrong person with the right amount of money and power. --

Random partial portion of a game based around a island locked penal colony.


----------



## Tattorack (Jun 15, 2016)

I've been RPing for quite a while now, though not here on the forums.
I could give you the userpage links of the people I RPed with on Google+, they can vouch for my quality.
I like being descriptive and don't ever write just single sentences as my reply.
I can't stand it when somebody replies with just one word or "...".
THAT SAID, I do not believe that every single reply post requires to be a full paragraph.
That just ends up being way too long winded.

The RP's I enjoy the most are adventurous or mysterious.
I don't mind the RP getting... tasteful, if you know what I mean, but I prefer having a story than rather just going for_ that_ alone.
All my characters come from my sci-fi universe, but that doesn't limit them to what situations they may find themselves in.


----------

